# Starting a 90 gallon drilled aquarium



## Partsman41953 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am new here and just want to say HI and see if I could get some help while I am here. 

I am in the process of purchasing a 90 gallon Aqueon drill aquarium and need help setting it up. I have no clue how to plumb it or how to build a sump. Please give me suggestions of how to get started and what pump and protein skimmer you would recommend. I pretty much know which light I need but other than that I am pretty lost.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Could we get some more info on what you are trying to accomplish? FOWLEAR,Reef tank,SPS Dominant or softs corals,cold water, ect. You say you have your light picked out? What are you aiming to keep? Is the tank drilled form the bottom or side? Is the bulk head already in place? I might also look into sump designs as there are many different kinds and ll of them work just some better for certain specifics.


----------



## bob reed (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome! And yes we could use more information on what you are trying to do.


----------



## Partsman41953 (Mar 21, 2014)

*90 gallon aquarium*

The tank that I am getting is drilled on the bottom just off-center to the left side. It is the standard 90 gallon Aqueon tank. 

I am planning on keeping mostly soft coral and fish. 

I would like to use an LED light and if you could recommend a light for the aquarium as well I would appreciate it. The aquarium is not going to have a canopy so I can either put a light on top of the aquarium or hang it. 

If you need any more information, please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Most people will utilize PVC to attach to the tank and or the end of this kind of flex tube.

Eshopps 1 Inch Flex Hose (3 Feet)

This tube will end up pouring water into a chamber in your sump or a filter sock in the sump.

The return pump can be fixed on with some vinyl tubing that you hose clamp onto the PVC attached to the return line into the tank.


----------



## Partsman41953 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Beginning 90 gallon aquarium*

Thanks for the information. I have another question about what equipment I should go with. I am considering building a sump for this aquarium, not sure if I am going to go with a 20 long or 30 long as I do not have the stand yet as it is in the process of being built. My question is what protein skimmer and pump would you recommend. I saw online that Reef Octopus has a new skimmer that is coming out in early April--Prime 150 INT which is getting a lot of good reviews. I was also looking at AquaMaxx, Bubble Magus and Eshopps but the more I look the more confused I get. Also, what pump would you recommend. I was told the Rio pumps are decent but like I said this is all new to me and I have no clue what is what. 

I would appreciate any and all suggestions I could get. 

Thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Both the bubble magus and the reef octopus put out excellent skimmers. I would check the clearance to the stand as well as the max width when deciding on the sump and skimmer. If it is a 20 long or 33 long there is only 12 inches max height so with a baffle it will be considerably lower.You want to check the clearance of each skimmer as well as the preferred water levels for optimum running capacity.

As far as return pumps there are a number but I do like the pond master or magdrives, rios are good,catalinas push some water too.


----------

